# Hand Made Kindle 2 covers on Etsy



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think these have been posted anywhere yet, but they are adorable!
I just ordered one. I'll post pictures when it comes.

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5163284


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are very cool looking, I wish she had included a pic with the Kindle in it. I would love to hear your feedback.
How the fit is and how hard they are? Also if they can be folded back. I love etsy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They look nice. Can't wait to hear feedback on them.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are unique and very pretty. Can't wait to see your photos and hear your feedback.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Will be looking forward to your review.


----------



## SarahKW (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi! I'm Sarah and I'm the one that makes those covers. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about them.

Some of you wanted to see what they look like with a Kindle in them. Here is a link to a blog entry where I posted a photo of my Kindle in the cover I made for myself. I used that cover as a pattern for all the others I've made:

http://pixiechick-sw.livejournal.com/195381.html

Someone asked how hard they are. They are pretty hard. I tend to be rough on electronics and I wanted to make something that could take being dropped and banged up. The front and back covers are like hard back books. The spines are actually more rigid than normal spines because they need to stand up to a lot of wear and tear. When a person first puts their Kindle in, it may not lay closed all the way because the spine is so rigid. I suggest keeping the Kindle in and when you aren't reading it, place the cover face down so the weight of the Kindle closes the cover all the way. Soon, the spine will get used to it and lay closed all the time. The alternative was to make a weaker spine and I didn't want to do that.

If you have more questions, I'd be happy to answer them!


----------



## BNTN (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought one of Sarah's covers last week. I really like her feminine but slightly steampunky taste. I found the spine perfectly flexible and it was just fine folded back all the way. It feels quite sturdy and the elastic bands hold the Kindle very securely.

Here is the cover closed, showing how it fits:









Here is the cover open and folded back:









This morning, I added the Crest skin:









But there is one thing that I don't love: There is a good amount of dried glue sticking out from underneath the top bookboard on the side where the Kindle is held. (I am not a crafter & I don't know what you'd do to avoid that.)









So I think this will be the cold-weather (or cool-weather) cover and I'll use something else when it starts getting hot here.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

These are very pretty and out of the ordinary designs sarah! Good work! I also would not liek to see soem glue sticking so I guess you should make it more quality. I'll be looking forward for more.


----------



## SarahKW (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! You got your cover fast! I think I mailed it yesterday--from Utah. 

I never tried to fold the spine back all the way. I'm glad it works. For some reason I never thought about it. I'm going to try it with the one I made for me.

I'm happy you like it!

I agree with the glue stick stuff. I wish there was a way to get all of it off. Hot weather won't affect it at all, though. It needs to be at least 250 degrees F before there will be any melting or softening. You can use it in any weather.

Enjoy!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

SarahKW said:


> Hi! I'm Sarah and I'm the one that makes those covers. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about them.
> 
> Some of you wanted to see what they look like with a Kindle in them. Here is a link to a blog entry where I posted a photo of my Kindle in the cover I made for myself. I used that cover as a pattern for all the others I've made:
> 
> ...


Your covers are nice, but your blog article bothered me. Please don't take this wrong as I mean it nicely as advice: insulting other covers (that many people love), and by extensionthose cover owners, may very will turn off any potential customers...

From the blog:



> Really, the only Kindle covers out there right now are very sterile and corporate. A person would get one of those when they want to impress their friends with their fancy gadgets, or they don't care how things look and they just get what is available. I wanted to put some style into my Kindle because it is my reading sanctuary and it needs to be pretty.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It sound like she is talking about the standard cover and maybe the other available through Amazon. I do not think she is referring to companies like Oberon or even M-edge, which she was probably not aware of. I do not think anyone would ever call Oberon "Sterile and corporate" .... She is just expressing her dissatisfaction with what she thought was available and what is wrong with that, it is her opinion. If I just saw the few on Amazon, I might think the same thing.
I think her covers are certainly very unique and will appeal to a very artistic type of reader... it's all good.


----------



## BNTN (Apr 1, 2009)

It did get here fast, but not quite THAT fast - I ordered it 3/25 and it was here by 3/30

I wanted to show the front cover. (My husband is now suggesting that I buy a hat/outfit like the one on the left, because they are so completely awesome:









And also wanted to mention: I really like the feel of the material that you've used to wrap it. With the bookboards and that material, it really does make the experience like holding an actual, old, well-loved book. 









Glad to know that the glue melting will not be a thing - although by August in the South, it sometimes feels like 250 degrees.

Anyway, I am enjoying and appreciating your work on this nice cool spring morning here in the mountains.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

BNTN said:


> It did get here fast, but not quite THAT fast - I ordered it 3/25 and it was here by 3/30
> 
> I wanted to show the front cover. (My husband is now suggesting that I buy a hat/outfit like the one on the left, because they are so completely awesome:
> 
> ...


That is really beautiful and unique!

The hat would be prefect for Betsy's collection of mod hats.


----------



## SarahKW (Mar 30, 2009)

TM, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to insult anyone in my blog. Octochick, that is exactly what I was talking about--just the standard covers from Amazon. I don't know all the others that are out there. 

TM, I suppose I just meant, those Amazon covers don't serve my needs and I wanted something with more artistic appeal.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Sarah and welcome!  I think I want one of these...going to check your website now...thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Your covers are beautiful Sarah! I plan to get one, they are so unique. As much as I love my Oberon's this would be a nice switch.


----------



## SarahKW (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Octochick said:


> It sound like she is talking about the standard cover and maybe the other available through Amazon. I do not think she is referring to companies like Oberon or even M-edge, which she was probably not aware of. I do not think anyone would ever call Oberon "Sterile and corporate" .... She is just expressing her dissatisfaction with what she thought was available and what is wrong with that, it is her opinion. If I just saw the few on Amazon, I might think the same thing.
> I think her covers are certainly very unique and will appeal to a very artistic type of reader... it's all good.


Even if she was talking about the standard covers I am not sure that I can agree with the comment. There are reasons to have the standard cover. I use it because it is comfortable and honestly because it does blend in which since I bring it to work and I work in a very professional environment that makes the "sterile" cover the right cover. I have Oberon journals and a nice skin for my Kindle to allow me to express myself. My cover does not speak for me. To suggest that because I have opted for the standard cover that I just want to impress my friends with my fancy gadgets or don't care about how things look is kind of insulting. I don't honestly care what someone I don't know thinks but the generalization is a bit annoying.

That being said. I think her covers are quite nice


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

TM, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to insult anyone in my blog. Octochick, that is exactly what I was talking about--just the standard covers from Amazon. I don't know all the others that are out there.

TM, I suppose I just meant, those Amazon covers don't serve my needs and I wanted something with more artistic appeal.

Sarah has made an apology and stated the Amazon cover didn't meet *her* needs so she designed what she wanted in a cover and offers it to others. We will never all agree because we are all different. What I like and works for me may not work for you. I think we can move on from here and don't feel there is any need to be offended by Sarah's comment as she has already explained it to us.  

Thanks ladies,
Linda
Moderator


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

A few of those are pretty nice, but a few are just fugly.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL that is what I get for responding without reading allllll the way down the thread. I really love what Sarah has done with the covers and will proabbly be looking to her site to purchase one in the future for my non-corporate needs, Ginger likes to look pretty and shed her work clothes too!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> LOL that is what I get for responding without reading allllll the way down the thread. I really love what Sarah has done with the covers and will proabbly be looking to her site to purchase one in the future for my non-corporate needs, Ginger likes to look pretty and shed her work clothes too!


LOL, believe me I learned that the hard way... I have done the same thing.  It's all good.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> A few of those are pretty nice, but a few are just fugly.


lol, so straight forward.


----------

